# Indica or Sativa for stress relief?Advice needed!



## john_peace (Jun 23, 2009)

Hi fellow growers,soon I will start growing and I need some advice on what strain I should choose.
As I have had bad experiences with some strains(stress,anxiety,feeling a little bit dizzy) of "street-quality" marijuana (not laced though), I now started to research which strain  is better for me.

I was doing a research on the web about how CBD can help with stress and panic attacks and how Indicas are supposed to relief from anxiety and stress.

So now I'm looking for a feminized strain, specifically from Nirvana Seeds & Sensi Seed Bank,that will give a nice relaxing body high and I need your advice people! 
This may sound weird but I'm not looking for a strain that will "blow my head" or some super potent strain,I just want to get a relaxing feeling,and meditate when smoking and be able to socialize without feeling "spaced"...

I was thinking maybe it would be better to go with a 100% Indica or Sativa strain,so I could decide which makes me feel better.

Any ideas what I should choose??


----------



## Vegs (Jun 23, 2009)

Roll with any of the strains listed under Medical as far as the Nirvana site goes. With so many varieties available its really hard to pin it down to just one strain to represent Sativa or Indica strains. However, Aurora Indica will give you something close to a Indica (will kick you in the arse and knock you out) while the Jock Horror will give you a more upbeat high. Those are just two of many great strains you can get from Nirvana. I've never bought from Sensi Seed Bank...yet.

After looking at the Sensi Seed Bank site you would probably be happy with the Northern Lights # 5 X Haze, X Haze, Jack Flash # 5 etc...


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Jun 23, 2009)

You should check out GreenHouse seeds. They give the CBD content of a majority of their strains. Most are award winners. 

Hindu Kush from Sensi should be very high in CBD. All Hindu Kush's seem to be.


----------



## Oregon Bob (Jun 24, 2009)

An airier high usually comes from a sativa, or sativa dominant.  It's a pain in the *** though.  I'd say this one is really subjective though... I've smoked weed that puts some people to sleep & it barely gets me buzzed.  I'm sure it would be the opposite with others & my preferences, so...  It sure will be fun finding out, no?!?

Just my opinion here (feel growers need to unite on this one actually), but would not recommend buying feminized seeds.  Unless they are using a costly & timely technique, the fem seeds are simply made utilizing hermi pollen.  The biggest effect this has is making hermi babies.  

You will likely get more females to males, but this is no guarantee.  So, you can also get more males, though less likely.  If you get 8 females out of the 10 femi seeds, I would venture to guess 6 of the 8 will show hermi dicks & the other 2 can easily be stressed to hermi.  This just gets propagated down the line.

It seems that anymore the hermi trait has crossed over to normal seeds as banks are just popping them out, and why not at x2 the earnings?!?  If we keep asking for them, they keep putting them out.  ****, some banks only offer hermi/femi seeds...  :-(


----------



## leafminer (Jun 25, 2009)

_the fem seeds are simply made utilizing hermi pollen. The biggest effect this has is making hermi babies._

er, actually, no. The offspring is perfectly normal. As per what's in my grows.


----------



## Hick (Jun 25, 2009)

leafminer said:
			
		

> _the fem seeds are simply made utilizing hermi pollen. The biggest effect this has is making hermi babies._
> 
> er, actually, no. The offspring is perfectly normal. As per what's in my grows.



_"Hermies procreate hermies"_


----------

